# WOW oh S**t



## rugbyken (Oct 2, 2018)

travelled a short distance along the Douro valley today although the scenery was stunning the road itself was definetley horse and cart specification turning back on itself and climbing not bad in itself but around a building so totally blindsided!  so we were almost alternately gasping oh wow oh s**t the scenery is out of this world valleys so wide you can see why this is the oldest cultivated area wine spec, the problem is driving and viewing do not go hand in hand i need someone else to drive so i can drink it all in , 
 we are now overnighting in a botanical gardens on the outskirts of porto purpose built motorhome bays with ehu etc bus stop into porto just outside a €2_50 trip entry to park inc for €15


----------



## Wully (Oct 2, 2018)

You could be in Loch Ness coz there’s a Loch Ness monster sneaking up on you. Like that second photo colours are amazing.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 2, 2018)

We did warn you that it was spectacular..
.
 We added..., " Oh my God, just look at that, and Jesus.. What next? " to our comments, while driving down, last April. It looked much greener  then.
Best advice is ... Don't trust your satnav, if it tries to take you off the main.. , so called, road. Which bypasses the villages and maybe adds 5 miles to your journey. 
Enjoy Porto... We certainly did.
It's worth lashing out on the open topped bus tour, to get your bearings.2 days being a cheaper option, if you want to explore further next day. 
We were surprised by how cheap the bars and cafés were, just away from the main tourist squares.


----------

